# Grooming question on rear leg feathers



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

THINNING SHEARS are your friend!!!
That fur shouldn't extend much longer than the hock, and you will need to use thinning shears to round it off and blend it so it doesn't look chopped off. 
Ummm...good luck getting a groomer to make it look good.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We have the same problem with Danny! Jay wants me to cut his feathers, and I refuse. What do other people do? I just load him into the tub and rinse him off if it's bad.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Try and find pictures of "Butts" you like to look of (LOL) and take them in with you to the groomer. Tell them exactly what you want and they should be able to do it for you.

Yes, a groomer can make it look good they just need to know what you want. When I groomed I worked very hard and getting a natural "butt" look. Depending on the dogs cowlicks and stuff it could be very easy or hard. I can get a nice look skimming with certain blades, or thinning shears and even regular shears it just depended on the goldens coat. If you are doing it at home I too would recomend thinning shears as they are the most forgiving to opps's.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I wonder what will happen if I google "golden butts". LOL!!!! 

His feathers aren't real thick, just long. Maybe I'd be better off getting my own pair of thinning shears and trying it myself? If I just do a little bit at a time it might work. But he needs his feet trimmed too and I just can't do that correctly. I'll talk with her to see if she really understands what I want.

thanks guys!



bizzy said:


> Try and find pictures of "Butts" you like to look of (LOL) and take them in with you to the groomer. Tell them exactly what you want and they should be able to do it for you.
> 
> Yes, a groomer can make it look good they just need to know what you want. When I groomed I worked very hard and getting a natural "butt" look. Depending on the dogs cowlicks and stuff it could be very easy or hard. I can get a nice look skimming with certain blades, or thinning shears and even regular shears it just depended on the goldens coat. If you are doing it at home I too would recomend thinning shears as they are the most forgiving to opps's.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

fostermom said:


> We have the same problem with Danny! Jay wants me to cut his feathers, and I refuse. What do other people do? I just load him into the tub and rinse him off if it's bad.


me too, but I'm getting tired of it! they don't need much taken off....it seems like it's just the lower feathers that are the longest.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Trimming Goldie's butt-fuzz is one thing I still struggle with - I still cannot get it exactly the way I want it, so I keep trying! :wave:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

After horror stories of dogs coming home from the groomer BALD, I'm way too nervous to ever ask them to trim anything on my dogs but their feet LOL


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Definitely try again with thinning shears. I got up the nerve to trim Lily's and it makes a big difference in cleanliness. Hers are thin and long too. Much like short hair on a person's head, her shortened feathers make her fur look thicker and less stringy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Definitely try again with thinning shears. I got up the nerve to trim Lily's and it makes a big difference in cleanliness. Hers are thin and long too. Much like short hair on a person's head, her shortened feathers make her fur look thicker and less stringy.


Okay, I will try it myself! Are the thinning shears available at Petsmart good enough for the job?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Okay, I will try it myself! Are the thinning shears available at Petsmart good enough for the job?


Just don't try to get it "ALL" in one session. Take off a little. then see how it works. If still a problem, take off a little more and so on. Once you find the proper length you can then just make occasional adjustments as it grows back.
As for the thinning shears. I would not recommend the ones at Petsmart/Petco they will leave a "choppy" look. If you do not have a more specialize store in your neighborhood you could order on line. For pet use you should expect to pay around $50-$70. Of course you can pay a great deal more. You want them to have 40 or 46 teeth. 6-7 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought thinning scissors at Petco for Selka's thick rear feathers. That's what I can afford. They seem to "get stuck" in his thick hair and not cut. Is it because they are too cheap, I'm doing it wrong or what? I am actually trying to do small amounts of hair at a time.
Sorry for butting into the OP's thread.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Debles said:


> I bought thinning scissors at Petco for Selka's thick rear feathers. That's what I can afford. They seem to "get stuck" in his thick hair and not cut. Is it because they are too cheap, I'm doing it wrong or what? I am actually trying to do small amounts of hair at a time.
> Sorry for butting into the OP's thread.


The problem with the cheaper ones is the fact that quality is not there. Not very sharp, do not hold their sharp edge and can chop more than cut. If you think about it in terms of visits to the groomer a low end decent pair will cost about the same as one trip to the groomer.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Debles, good question! I really don't want to spend that kind of $$, but knowing now that the ones at petsmart aren't sharp enough, it's probably worth it!

heck, if I can get this nailed down, all that's left to learn is the feet and then I won't need a groomer!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Just don't try to get it "ALL" in one session. Take off a little. then see how it works. If still a problem, take off a little more and so on. Once you find the proper length you can then just make occasional adjustments as it grows back.


Thanks! That's wise advice!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Feet are easy! Good Luck!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't recall how much I spent on the pair I have, but I don't think I paid as much as $50 (maybe $25 or 30?). Though I can see that having some that cut more efficiently would be better. This may be a case of saving up the money to buy a good pair rather than wasting money on a cheaper pair only to pay more later to get what you should have bought the first time.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I got mine (thinning shears) at Sally's Beauty Supply, I paid about $17. They're pretty sharp & do what I need them to do. So....you might try a beauty supply store, whatever you have in your area. GL


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Debles said:


> I bought thinning scissors at Petco for Selka's thick rear feathers. That's what I can afford. They seem to "get stuck" in his thick hair and not cut. Is it because they are too cheap, I'm doing it wrong or what? I am actually trying to do small amounts of hair at a time.
> Sorry for butting into the OP's thread.


Yes, its becaue of the quality. Think of trying to cut your hair with kids safety scissors. That is the quality of shears that are sold at pet stores usually.


----------

